# Avtex not working



## Borders2 (Apr 15, 2020)

We haven't used the vehicle for some months and due to kitchen works I was out in her doing some cooking when I thought to catch the news. 

Pointed the remote and nothing happened. The next day I checked that the power cable was live with a 12V pump and it was live. I just checked the fuse and that is ok too and that's about my electrical ken. 

Thoughts please?

B2


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 15, 2020)

Remote battery?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 15, 2020)

Edina said:


> Remote battery?



I thought that Chris but daren't suggest it!


----------



## Robmac (Apr 15, 2020)

Seriously though, I had this with a TV once and it seems that although the remote signal light was flashing when I pressed the buttons, nothing happened. 

If I put the remote right up against the set it worked - too weak a battery?

New batteries did put it right.


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 15, 2020)

If you have a digital camera with an electronic viewfinder point the remote at camera it should show if it's transmitting or not.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 15, 2020)

A quick Google suggests that it could be a dry solder joint which is fixable but most just buy a new control.


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 15, 2020)

We replaced the batteries in the remote. No odds. I have tried the manual on off switch, no odds. 

B2


----------



## colinm (Apr 15, 2020)

The remote will only work if the LED indicator on front of TV is on, so if rocker switch is on and LED is illuminated red it might be remote batteries.


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 15, 2020)

It turns out there is a 2nd power button on the bottom. With that on ........the set is on. Lovely cheap fix.


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 15, 2020)

Do keep an eye on the batttery state though, mine died (Avtex) and batteries wept which didn’t help. I bought a replacement on Amazon or e bay. Specified for Avtex but not original, I think the word red was part of the name. Works fine but does not have the full functionality of the original however we use our tv for dvd or streaming WiFi by a Roku box, so not a problem.

Davy


----------



## Drover (Apr 15, 2020)

Borders2 said:


> It turns out there is a 2nd power button on the bottom. With that on ........the set is on. Lovely cheap fix.


I did the same.... forgot it has two on/off buttons  one either side....


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 15, 2020)

As I thought pilot error .


----------



## DnK (Apr 16, 2020)

Borders2 said:


> It turns out there is a 2nd power button on the bottom. With that on ........the set is on. Lovely cheap fix.



Lol, I got caught out with that. I contacted Avtex customer service as the TV was only 3 months old. After twoing and froing he set me a photo of the second power switch I didn't realise existed. Why would you have two power switches on anything?


----------



## Tim120 (Apr 16, 2020)

Glad thats sorted I was going to ask if you had a licence.


----------



## Lee (Apr 16, 2020)

Borders2 said:


> It turns out there is a 2nd power button on the bottom. With that on ........the set is on. Lovely cheap fix.



I've had the same experience, just like you l hadn't used it for a while snd must of inadvertently switched it off.
It was a great relief snd a slight amount of embarrassment when I  found the switch.


----------



## colinm (Apr 16, 2020)

There is only one on/off switch, the other button just puts it into standby.


----------



## maingate (Apr 16, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> Do keep an eye on the batttery state though, mine died (Avtex) and batteries wept which didn’t help. I bought a replacement on Amazon or e bay. Specified for Avtex but not original, I think the word red was part of the name. Works fine but does not have the full functionality of the original however we use our tv for dvd or streaming WiFi by a Roku box, so not a problem.
> 
> Davy



Can you point me towards some more info on this subject please.

I am asking because a friend has recently had to give up motorhoming and I said I would advertise his stuff (Avtex TV, Generator etc) on the motorhome forums. It might be a while before I can do that due to lockdown restrictions and his TV has not been used for some time anyway.


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 16, 2020)

I shall have to work from memory if that is acceptable as we simply use the Avtex tv for dvd’s And internet TV, and then only occasionally. Our original van had a status Ariel and we did tune the tv. Our current van has no Ariel so we have not used it for tv for over 5 years.

The original remote control worked fine for years, but began to be problematic when buttons were pressed. When the batteries were checked I found that they had wept and corroded the contact tabs and springs. I cleaned them as best I could and inserted new batteries. The problem persisted and eventually stopped functioning entirely. I took the remote apart but could see no obvious problem on the circuit board etc. Not having the skill to do anything, I simply bought a replacement online. I could not get a genuine remote for my model and cannot recall wether a different model would function. I see that you can still obtain remotes that are sold as compatible via eBay. Mine was sold under the name ‘RM Series’

The issue that I had (now over 6 years back) if memory serves was that I could not get the new remote to tune the TV to the local channels which had to be done if you moved from one transmitter zone to the next. Most other functions power, volume, stop and start, fast forward, stop, eject etc all work satisfactorily. I dare say all functions can be controlled from the actual controls on the side of the set, but I never had success.

Recently I bought a Roku express @ £30 (on offer at £20 in Curry’s at present) which connects via an hdmi lead with a usb power lead. This allows me to watch all the main freeview channels and catchup via my iPad WiFi connection (3 mifi 24gb valid 24month one which I am sure you are aware of). I am presently experimenting with my recently acquired smartphone (Smarty 30gb £10pm rolling contract) to cast or mirror to the Avtex, although not quite cracked it yet. The Tv worked perfectly via Roku and the site WiFi at a C&CC club earlier this year.

As you can see I am not very tech savvy and only recently moved by quantum leap from the early 20th century, I hope this post goes some way towards answering your question. I dare say others might contribute more knowledgably. Come back to me if you think I can add more clarification.

Davy


----------



## maingate (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks Davy, your post was clear enough.


----------



## Snapster (May 9, 2020)

Wring thread.....doh!


----------

